# CSAM detection, except it's something you pay for, apparently, because clown world.



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 1, 2022)

So, while pondering Reddit's bullshit, I realized that it's intentional on their part to allow CSAM spamming (aka CP spamming) to kill subreddits. Why? Because services to automate the detection of CSAM exist! There is no way Reddit hasn't been approached or using this already, it's too fucking big, and too full of kids. They might well be using it, but still allow the posting of it to a sub reddit to justify the banning even though they should be stopping it in the first place. Whatever.

So, CloudFlare offers it for free, but dropped the KF. Huh. Oh well. 

What about Safer.io?

Tier 1Up to 1,000,000 files/month$28,704Tier 2Up to 10,000,000 files/month$40,648Tier 3Up to 25,000,000 files/month$71,348Tier 4Up to 50,000,000 files/month$106,158Tier 5Up to 100,000,000 files/month$178,447

The fuck? $2392 a month to detect cp and deal with it. Thanks, amazon.

Before the neckbeards speak up, I'll just address it: YES, this is using a service to scan files, or an eigenvectorwhatevertensorfaggot based off of it, so you do have to have a reason to trust the third party scanning your images. On the other hand, middle men are handling it _anyway_. Meh.

I was hoping I could bring up "hey, let's automate the prevention of gayops and even bust some pedos!" but it seems to be more like capitalism being awful and CloudFlare making nefarious shit easier in a whole new way beyond DDoSing. Huh. 

Maybe other free or affordable options exist and if someone is in the know they could post to the thread here?


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 1, 2022)

Perhaps, but is it a necessary expense? Dear Feeder already runs a tight ship. CSAM and fedposts get taken down much faster than they would on Facebook, Twitter, or Reddit, including the ones that got the Farms booted from Cloudflare.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 1, 2022)

Good point, and one I had forgotten. KF isn't a gigantic sprawling eldritch horror, it's a bunch of farmers tending their antipodean Chinese gooseberries. It's likely _not_ necessary, because the threads that attract attention would be watched anyway, and it's (probably?) not hard for mods to just see most recently posted images. 

Think this is worth a post to another forum to discuss CSAM detection for big sites?


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 1, 2022)

Plussy Pounder said:


> Good point, and one I had forgotten. KF isn't a gigantic sprawling eldritch horror, it's a bunch of farmers tending their antipodean Chinese gooseberries. It's likely _not_ necessary, because the threads that attract attention would be watched anyway, and it's (probably?) not hard for mods to just see most recently posted images.
> 
> Think this is worth a post to another forum to discuss CSAM detection for big sites?


Plus, the quick responses to said offending posts are due to the fact that we as a community do not tolerate such bullshit.


----------



## Null (Dec 1, 2022)

This has been around for forever. Microsoft has offered a scanning service for half a decade. It's just prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Dec 1, 2022)

Why do we call CP "CSAM" now? I know what the acronym means, but why the newspeak?


----------



## Soup Sammiches (Dec 1, 2022)

Monkey Pink said:


> Why do we call CP "CSAM" now? I know what the acronym means, but why the newspeak?


Uncle George knows all,


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 1, 2022)

Monkey Pink said:


> Why do we call CP "CSAM" now? I know what the acronym means, but why the newspeak?


It broadens the purview a bit to (in theory) encapsulate not just the pornographic material itself but things that accompany it as well, at least that's my understanding.  I figure it's either that or an attempt to whitewash the word "pornography".


----------



## Chongqing (Dec 1, 2022)

Monkey Pink said:


> Why do we call CP "CSAM" now? I know what the acronym means, but why the newspeak?


I think it's because CP is child sexual abuse. 

To call it pornography can conflate it with legitimate pornography made with consenting adults. 

It's certainly more accurate for the victims.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 1, 2022)

Monkey Pink said:


> Why do we call CP "CSAM" now? I know what the acronym means, but why the newspeak?


The cynical take is that by renaming it CSAM you open up the door for "legitimate, controlled, and good CP, certified abuse-free".


----------



## Apis mellifera (Dec 1, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> I think it's because CP is child sexual abuse.
> 
> To call it pornography can conflate it with legitimate pornography made with consenting adults.
> 
> It's certainly more accurate for the victims.


That's the ticket.  The idea is that "Child *Sexual Abuse* Material" more accurately and explicitly describes what CP is, rather than potentially trivialising it.


----------



## Netizennameless (Dec 1, 2022)

Apis mellifera said:


> That's the ticket.  The idea is that "Child *Sexual Abuse* Material" more accurately and explicitly describes what CP is, rather than potentially trivialising it.


to add to this, it aligns better with the name of the charges one will face for possessing it.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 1, 2022)

Which makes it all the more horrifying than a particular demographic is just allowed to use it as a weapon.

Oh wait I said that out loud.


----------



## Pedophobe (Dec 1, 2022)

It's cool everyone here knows Redditors are scum.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 4, 2022)

I trust our esteemed jannies to deal with such material if it is posted.


----------



## PedoSec (Dec 28, 2022)

One time I applied for access to the NCMEC hash database. I run a big site and I wanted to make sure I wasn't hosting CP.

I wasn't big enough for them or they didn't trust me or something, so they rejected my application. From the outside it definitely looks like the big boys use CP as a weapon. Also wouldn't surprise me at all if Reddit staff uses it to take down unprofitable subreddits.

Cloudflare actually mentions this in their blog post about rolling out support for it to customers ("You have to get big to get into the club that gives you access to these tools, and, concerningly, being in the club is increasingly a prerequisite to getting big").

So there's another way Cloudflare was able to leverage crime to insert themselves between people. A truly American institution.

I wasn't aware of the services you pay to scan shit for you. That's fucking awesome. I wonder how kids who were raped on tape feel about Amazon profiting off of their experience.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 28, 2022)

This just confirms what we already suspected ; Kiwi Farms jannies all look at CP on the internet.


----------

